# good enneagram test



## Quang (Sep 4, 2014)

Bathilda said:


> @Quang
> 
> I'm really intrigued by your test, but every time I try it I get all the way through and when I click 'finish,' the button doesn't respond. Tried it on iOS, Firefox and chrome, no ad-blocks running, same issue. Just alerting you in case it's a bug; I'd love to know my result! (Though I second the opinion that tests are just a starting point, of course


It's strangely buggy sometimes. Alternatively, you can tell me the order of your selection


----------

